# My buddy "Ace"



## dave_in_delaware (Nov 28, 2006)

I wanted to share my new friend with everyone here. I'm seriously considering buying him soon, as a Christmas present for my fiancee (pictured w/ "Ace"). 

He's a 5.5-year old buckskin Tennessee Walking Horse stallion.
His nickname is "Ace" and he's one-of-a-kind in his personality.
He measures 16.1 hands high (standing).

My fiancee has ridden him once, and they got along perfectly! 


Sort of a front view...









and a rear view...









Isn't that a sweet face??









I'm not sure, but I think my fiancee is happy...


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

He is absolutely fantastic! If I lived closer to you, me and my mare would be first in line for breeding.


----------



## dave_in_delaware (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank you for that kind comment, dashygirl. I'm honored that you'd want to breed your mare with him, regardless of knowing his breeding history, pedigree, or show championships. 

He has been trained in breeding, three-gait, and as a trail horse.

He has excellent conformation and disposition
He's an extremely calm stallion (pastured w/ a gelding)
He has excellent breeding manners (gentle)
He's easily shod, groomed, and tacked

What breed of mare do you have? How is she w/ breeding? I've "met" the most recent mare he's studded. And I've also met his daughter. She's a cutie:









("Indy" - born in early July 2006)


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

CUTE!!! I like him.


----------



## Bucko (Dec 3, 2006)

How beautiful, the face alone is to die for.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

very nice =]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is just stunning and she looks pretty happy too.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

He's beautiful! His face is so cute!!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Ace is very stunning! I simply love his color, and he looks like he has so much personality just in the pictures.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice looking horse, neighbor! (I live in MD and work in DE)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He's very nice looking horse. I wish I have TW - they are so smooth and kind, but... my rescues are not.


----------



## dave_in_delaware (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks, everyone for the kind words! It's been a long time since I've visited here, and a long time since I've been near horses. 



kim_angel said:


> Nice looking horse, neighbor! (I live in MD and work in DE)


Ah, thank you. You work here, huh? Where may I ask? I'm guessing Sussex County somewhere?

Unfortunately, I don't think Ace is around anymore. His owners (and owners of the horse farm where he lived) sold the farm and moved to TN, and I think they took Ace along. :-( I haven't spoken with the new owner....


----------

